# Royal Islander Club la Plage



## PGtime (Mar 17, 2016)

I just snagged a 2BR at this resort 12/17-12/24.  I have read the reviews but other than trying to get a 2nd floor or higher unit to avoid mosquitoes and get a better view, any other helpful advice for this resort?  It seems like great place in a beautiful location.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## richontug (Mar 18, 2016)

Location is great.  Resort not so - read TUG review from August 2007 - nothing has changed it seems!

Rich


----------



## scotlass (Mar 19, 2016)

Stayed there a few years ago and loved it.  Great location within walking distance of 3 beaches as well as Sunset Bar.  Grocery store right across the street.  Watching the planes come into the airport was great entertainment.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 21, 2016)

PGtime said:


> I just snagged a 2BR at this resort 12/17-12/24.  I have read the reviews but other than trying to get a 2nd floor or higher unit to avoid mosquitoes and get a better view, any other helpful advice for this resort?  It seems like great place in a beautiful location.



I don't think you'll have a choice of unit - at least we got the one that was on our confirmation.  Don't recall any mosquitoes - but lots of cats on the ground floor!  It's a great location but rent a car for a few days to explore the island if you haven't been there before.  Our favorite restaurants are on the French side.


----------



## PGtime (Mar 21, 2016)

tashamen said:


> I don't think you'll have a choice of unit - at least we got the one that was on our confirmation.
> 
> Perhaps not but I do not see a unit number on the confirmation when I look on line.  Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks all for the feedback...


----------



## tashamen (Mar 21, 2016)

PGtime said:


> tashamen said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you'll have a choice of unit - at least we got the one that was on our confirmation.
> ...


----------



## PGtime (Mar 21, 2016)

Ah, maybe that's it.  I exchanged through RCI.  I do recall there used to be a unit number on the RCI confirmation but have not seen one in a while.


----------



## nyparadigm (May 18, 2016)

*Room views?*

Hi  - we are looking to stay here mid-July with an RCI trade.  I understand that units on lower floors have limited views, but do all units at least face the ocean? Or do some of the units primarily face landward?

Input appreciated!

Thanks.
Chris


----------



## tashamen (May 19, 2016)

nyparadigm said:


> Hi  - we are looking to stay here mid-July with an RCI trade.  I understand that units on lower floors have limited views, but do all units at least face the ocean? Or do some of the units primarily face landward?



All units have balconies (or patios on the ground floor) that face the Caribbean Sea.


----------



## PGtime (Oct 19, 2016)

More questions...

I know this resort is very close to the airport and the airport is small.  Any suggestions on how to get from the airport to the resort?  Is a cab the best choice?  Maybe the shuttle?  Anybody ever walked it?  Currently we do not expect to rent a car as it seems everything (other than sight seeing) is within walking distance.

Lastly, is it worth going to some of the nearby islands?  Anguilla, St-Barts or Saba?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## tashamen (Oct 19, 2016)

PGtime said:


> I know this resort is very close to the airport and the airport is small.  Any suggestions on how to get from the airport to the resort?  Is a cab the best choice?  Maybe the shuttle?  Anybody ever walked it?  Currently we do not expect to rent a car as it seems everything (other than sight seeing) is within walking distance.
> 
> Lastly, is it worth going to some of the nearby islands?  Anguilla, St-Barts or Saba?



Taxi from airport is the best choice and very reasonable.  There is no shuttle that I know of.  You do not want to walk to the resort.

We've been to St Barths 3 times, once taking the fast boat from SXM.  (The other two times we flew there through SXM and stayed there for a week).  Beware that the water can get pretty choppy on the boat.  Anguilla is also an easy day trip by ferry.

I would recommend that you rent a car for a few days to get to the French side of the island just for the food!  We did take a local bus into Philipsburg once but it took forever.


----------



## PGtime (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks for the quick response!

Paul


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 19, 2016)

tashamen said:


> Anguilla is also an easy day trip by ferry.



We did a day sail over from Simpson Bay for snorkeling and lunch, and had a great time. https://www.bluebeardcharters.com

I would say though, it's absolutely worth it to rent a car to explore the island. We used Avis, and it was very reasonable. Lunch in Grand Case, shopping at the market in Marigot, Philipsburg is just so/so, and stay away from it if there is a cruise ship in.


----------



## PGtime (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks Scott.  That looks like a blast!


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 20, 2016)

PGtime said:


> Thanks Scott.  That looks like a blast!



No problem. It was my wife and I, and my two daughters (9 and 11 at the time).

Drinks and snacks on the boat over to Rendezvous Bay, van ride to Shoal Bay for a buffet lunch at Tropical Sunset, and snorkeling for a couple of hours. More drinks on the sail back. Very reasonable cost for the day.


----------



## PGtime (Dec 22, 2016)

We did the Bluebeard charter yesterday.  Was a lot of fun, and yes, you do get soaked, as the website discloses.  The wind was really howling as we crossed the channel and, even with the main sail at ~ 3/4 to 7/8, we still were just shy of 22 knots.  According to the very professional captain and first mate, they can reach 25 + knots but did not want to do full sail with the huge gusts that are typical this time of year.  I will leave that judgement in the hands of the professionals...  

Thanks again for the recommendation; I heartily agree!

Paul


----------

